
A Quarrel Over the Letter K Breaks Out in Kazakhstan - acheron
https://www.wsj.com/articles/a-quarrel-over-the-letter-k-breaks-out-in-an-unfortunate-place-kazakhstan-1486744336
======
LordWinstanley
Paging 'Mr. Afrika stories'!

Paging 'Mr. Afrika stories'!

We've got a mission for you...

